# Apprentice Electrician



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Not to be rude, but apprenticeships take 7 years down in the states? It takes only 5 up here in iglooland.
Just curious if the rules are different down south.:blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

alphadrn79 said:


> I was a electrician while i was enlisted for 7. years. I finished my contract and got out. I did not think about pursuing this career. But I love doing it even more now that I'm doing commercial. Is there a way I can back track my hours to get my journeymens ?


First off welcome aboard!

Secondly I don't know of a way to go back and get hours signed off on from the military. You'd have to get your direct supervisor to sign off on what you did on a recorded daily basis.

You could look into it in the state you are living in but I think you'd have to have been in the USMAP program while in the military.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> First off welcome aboard!
> 
> Secondly I don't know of a way to go back and get hours signed off on from the military. You'd have to get your direct supervisor to sign off on what you did on a recorded daily basis.
> 
> You could look into it in the state you are living in but I think you'd have to have been in the USMAP program while in the military.


Would an affidavit work down there?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

alphadrn79 said:


> I was a electrician while i was enlisted for 7. years. I finished my contract and got out. I did not think about pursuing this career. But I love doing it even more now that I'm doing commercial. Is there a way I can back track my hours to get my journeymens ?


that im unsure of but if you have a copy of your par sheets that have been signed off they can be a valuable asset


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


> Would an affidavit work down there?


In some locations. But he would have to get it from his past supervisor and that could be rough.


----------



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

The_Modifier said:


> Not to be rude, but apprenticeships take 7 years down in the states? It takes only 5 up here in iglooland.
> Just curious if the rules are different down south.:blink:


Ah iglooland, the great white north, gotta ride my polar bear to work, see ya.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Asaddc said:


> Ah iglooland, the great white north, gotta ride my polar bear to work, see ya.


Riding polar bears.......


----------



## alphadrn79 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

4 years in Alberta.
We learn quicker.

Tim.


----------



## coguy79 (Mar 24, 2014)

4yrs commercial and 3 for residential in the states


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> Not to be rude, but apprenticeships take 7 years down in the states? It takes only 5 up here in iglooland.
> Just curious if the rules are different down south.:blink:


Depending on the military branch that may not have been 40hrs a week, 52 weeks a year. Secondly, it may have been all the same work not at all rounded or well rounded. He does have a leg up though.


----------

